# Verslavingen > Roken >  Ik wil nu echt stoppen!

## glasvezell

Ik ben er klaar mee! Rook nu al bijna 2 pakjes per dag en het word mij echt teveel. Ik wil ermee stoppen en wel zo snel mogelijk. Heb het al vaker geprobeert maar toen lukte het elke keer weer niet. Nu ben ik er echt klaar mee. Heeft iemand misschien wat tips die mij kunnen helpen?

----------


## Paulaaa5

Welkom! Ik raad je ten eerste eens aan om op http://onlinestoppenmetroken.eu te kijken. Staan wel een aantal handige tips op.

Ten tweede moet je niet beginnen met een e-sigaret of plijsters. Die dingen stellen het alleen maar uit. Gewoon stoppen is het beste. Je kan ook altijd even de huisarts bellen, naar mijn wete zijn er pilletjes die helpen je verslaving te onderdrukken.

In iedergeval wens ik je heel veel succes hiermee!

----------


## glasvezell

Bedankt voor deze snelle reactie! Zal die site eens bekijken wanneer ik wat meer tijd heb.

Zal er over nadenken om langs de dokter te gaan, denk dat ik die alleen gebruik als het écht niet lukt.

----------


## Raimun

Als je* iedere dag* *1 sigaret* *minder rookt !!*
ben je er na 40 of 50 dagen vanaf !! :Cool: 

Het is hier ook zoals met alles : "" *De aanhouder wint !!!!!* 
Succes !!!

----------


## Niels

De aanhouder wint altijd  :Smile: 
Voor iedereen die wil stoppen of aan het stoppen is: succes! Ervaringen? Deel het!

----------

